# If you get a job offer....



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

If you go to an interview, and then they call you up a week later to tell you that you get the job, is it possible to tell them that you're waiting for the results of another interview which is a more attractive job? Or will they think you're being ungrateful and retract the job offer?

Reason I'm asking is because I've applied for two jobs now that are vastly different and I'd prefer to get one over the other. The job that I'd rather have I haven't even gotten called for an interview yet, and I may have to wait up to 2 weeks to get a message from them, whereas with the less fun job, I have an interview next week.

On top of that I also have anxiety, because what if I get offered the less fun job BEFORE i've even received an interview opportunity from the fun job? that's why i want to tell them to wait a while. I would much rather be a janitor than answer phone calls about the same thing all day. Just thinking about it is giving me the "work as prison" trains of thought :mum


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Never use that line to a prospective employer. Ever.

If you absolutely want to wait, make up a white lie about a family emergency that you need to travel for or something.

I was in a similar situation before I accepted my current job. I received the offer from my current employer, but wanted to wait until I heard back from a more attractive position. I stalled for a bit, but never heard from the second employer. It worked out in the end though, my current job and company are more awesome than I could have imagined.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Take the job you have been offered and then if you get the other one quit . 
A probation period works both ways


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Grog said:


> Take the job you have been offered and then if you get the other one quit .
> A probation period works both ways


True but if i sign the contract that period is like 1-3 months of having to work there, but I guess this is the most straightforward way of dealing with that. I think i'll try and postpone the interview for a week , not sure what excuse to use tho. I don't want to use "travel for family emergency" because I would get nervous trying to think of a good cover story if they ask how my family is doing at the interview or whatever.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You will generally find there is a 3 month probation period where either party can cancel .


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Exactly.

Well i have asked for a postponement of the interview now, let's see if that can buy me some time!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I won't.*

I'll read past the thread title when I finish posting this

I will never be seen as valid. Spending all my life illustrating what I know, I'll be ignored. Every time I spot a job I can do, I waste my time doing or saying anything about it. Meaning of life = never accept any billions of telly foney 'calls'? I ain't a rooster.

Civilisation = telly fone. Without that we don't exist. I need a life not involving "Hello?!?" Full 4 pages of "information" I supply to everyone is ignored if I don't say "Hello!" I spent years believing there's more; I was wrong. Fone. The caveman standard.
Maybe travelling to the moon never was or will be possible unless you spend all the time during the flight gabbling using a fone. A cruicial extension of human anatomy beyond limbs must always be plastic interface between fingers & ear.

Only ever 'offffeerrrr' aka this noun as supposed
was a monster waster of time to join in with a crumbling, collapsing, profitless pathetic organisation - every 31 of those, adding to my record of attraction to blight. I took every offer. There won't be another one.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

if I use my fingers to touch my ear directly... that'll be illegal. There's nobody there. No magic squeak sound. Abort the life of any marsupial, donkey, mammal, fish, bird or insect who doesn't use a telephone

Probation happens when released form jail. The punishment was due for not wiring electrical frequencies directly to the brain.


Remove sound from telecomms. Planet will be perfect.
People will instantly learn how to see.

No need to drill out the ears. Leave 'em. Nice to hear anything not generated by human vocals. Could remove voice parts when people are born, but leave the bits we need to eat or breathe.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah I don't think that's entirely relevant to my initial question but thank you for sharing


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Take the job and if the other one is better just quit the current job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Pursuing a job is like pursuing a relationship. Don't start hitting on anyone that you wouldn't actually want to date. Don't take interviews for jobs you wouldn't be happy to have. There's always a better romantic partner...there's always a better job.

You have to decide what you really want and stick to it.

Regardless, the best thing you can try doing is asking for the deadline for a response from the first job offer and hope that something else falls into place. Don't tell them why you aren't prepared to answer immediately, but just ask for the latest you can respond to be able to thoughtfully consider the position.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

nubly said:


> Take the job and if the other one is better just quit the current job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought about this and I really would want to but I'm to scared to piss people off like "dude we went all this way to get you this job and you quit after two weeks?" 



KyleInSTL said:


> Pursuing a job is like pursuing a relationship. Don't start hitting on anyone that you wouldn't actually want to date. Don't take interviews for jobs you wouldn't be happy to have. There's always a better romantic partner...there's always a better job.
> 
> You have to decide what you really want and stick to it.
> 
> *Regardless, the best thing you can try doing is asking for the deadline for a response from the first job offer and hope that something else falls into place. Don't tell them why you aren't prepared to answer immediately, but just ask for the latest you can respond to be able to thoughtfully consider the position.*


Ok this is sound advice, I'll be sure to follow. Luckily I've got 2 prospective jobs that both start at the same day and I think i will hear from both of them this week. Just crossing my fingers they won't want to look at my criminal record :serious:

regarding "There's always a better romantic partner...there's always a better job."

Yes I think you are right, however I am in dire, dire need of money, and I also need a job to get out of my depression rut, because my hobbies don't feel fulfilling when they aren't functioning as a "get away from daily stress" thing, since sitting in front of my comp screen all day isn't streessful at all.

Also I found a degree I'll try to pursue if I don't find work within next autumn


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

versikk said:


> I thought about this and I really would want to but I'm to scared to piss people off like "dude we went all this way to get you this job and you quit after two weeks?"
> 
> Ok this is sound advice, I'll be sure to follow. Luckily I've got 2 prospective jobs that both start at the same day and I think i will hear from both of them this week. Just crossing my fingers they won't want to look at my criminal record :serious:
> 
> ...


Great! But keep in mind a job isn't a job until it's set in stone... just food for thought.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

OMG! Don't say that just let them know you accpet but won't be able to start until after x date hopefully they don't ask why you can't start until after x date but just say business related, company related, or relocation...

Oh and I also agree with taking it but quitting if you get the other one that's actually the best idea


----------

